# Your Other Fur Kids



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought it would be nice to dedicate a thread to other fur kids besides our havs. Lots of us have other breeds as well.......and besides,I'd love to lure Susan out of more photos of Rumor!

Here is Vinnie all groomed----(It took me 2 days,but I relieved him of his undercoat)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Vinnie is adorable!! Great photos
I agree--- Susan we need some Rumor pictures


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I've always loved seeing pics of your Vinnie, Julie. He's absolutely gorgeous! 

No other dogs here, but my two Havs. We do have two cats, but I've already posted pics of them and I don't have many. lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ Vinnie is b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l!!! I can remember the major grooming sessions w/our Casey. I'd get so much undercoat off her, it would easily fill 2 or more grocery bags!

Thanks for sharing the pix of Quincy's brother w/us


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Vinnie is gorgeous!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh what a beauty Julie!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Look at Vinnie he is soooo handsome.

Great thread Julie, I have no other fur kids but am looking forward to seeing everyone elses.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My standard poodle has two looks. One when I groom her and another when a professional grooms her. Poor baby usually has to deal with my grooming.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

Vinnie, like Quincy, is model gorgeous. I can't say the same about my babies, but they're very special souls and I adore them. Here are Cagney and Lacey.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Funny you should ask Julie. In fact, you are the second person to ask me for Rumor photos today. I'll post some when I get home this afternoon. I'll try to take some good ones but with 108 degree heat you might get photos of a puddle of Sheltie fur on the tile floors snoozing in the air conditioning. 
Vinnie looks beautiful as does Jan's spoo. I so love her eyes.
Cagney and Lacey are cuties and I love their names. I always liked watching the TV show by that name.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

These are a couple of our Aussies that we still have.

This one is one of my favorites. This is my youngest son Ryan when he was 3 and our old girl Breezy. 
They were doing PeeWee Jr handling class.










Ryan was so happy with his Breezy because she helped him to win fun 
prizes









This is Zina & Breezy relaxing on a huge rock in the middle of a river,
Zina is Breezy's daughter.









Zina









Breezy looking down at us from an old stone bridge.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness what beautiful fur kids!:hug:

Jan your standard poodle is so pretty! I think both pictures are great! If your grooming-you are doing a fantastic job!!! I always thought I'd love one.....you must really make a statement when you take your standards out for a walk!:thumb:

Geri---Cagney and Lacey look like such happy souls! I love the look of their faces! Any more to share??:boink: I'm always teasing you because I know you love that new camera!hoto::biggrin1:

Marj--We could certainly use some kitties! We have Jasper the cat and I may post him as well.....

Heather--I love your aussies! How cute to see your little boy at that age showing his best friend! I loved them! You can't beat a photo of a boy and his dog! Breezy and Zina are very beautiful. I've read that aussie's make wonderful pets,but are high energy? Is that right?:ear:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

All of the furkids are beautiful!

Here are my first furchildren. They are both ragdolls. Abbie is 11 and Jake is 8. They are still wondering what they did wrong to get Brady thrown into the mix.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen,
Your kitties are gorgeous!!!! The one with the nose markings looks so playful!


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

I love seeing these pics!!! Here re my Italian Greyhound, Rudy (who sadly passed away last February), and Stella, my Tsvetnaya Bolonka. Looking forward to seeing more pics!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Heather I love your pictures! Rudy looks so photogenic in the picture. I'm sorry for your loss. I had an italian greyhound recommended to me as a pet,but was afraid of the exercise requirements. I read they make awesome pets and are good with children.

Your little Bolonka is a cutie too! I'm surprised how much she looks like Violet!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love seeing everyones pictures!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Goodness what beautiful fur kids!:hug:
> 
> Heather--I love your aussies! How cute to see your little boy at that age showing his best friend! I loved them! You can't beat a photo of a boy and his dog! Breezy and Zina are very beautiful. I've read that aussie's make wonderful pets,but are high energy? Is that right?:ear:


Thanks Julie,
Aussies are awesome pets, but they are a lot like the Havanese, they are not for everyone and if you don't do your homework on them you could end up with something that you don't want.
Many of the Aussies breeders will claim that they either have the working lines or the show lines. The difference with that is, the working lines tend to be a little more tense and they always seem to need a job, where as the show line is much more laid back.
I have a little of both as in time many of the "show" breeders were breeding away from the high energy of the working lines that their dogs were no longer doing what the breed was intended for (which was herding). I had worked very had to help preserve the breed. My Aussies are ones that don't always need a job, so if I decide to lay around and be a couch potato then so would they, but if I was out working or busy all day then they would be right there too.
These guys like the Havanese are very very smart


----------



## shorthairhavmom (Apr 25, 2008)

Julie,
Believe it or not, I almost got a Sheltie before adopting Rudy. What a gorgeous breed!!! I knew I wasn't up to the challenge of grooming though! We loved our IG, but he was very nervous (true to his breed!) and a housebreaking nightmare. Otherwise, he was a total couch potato and lovebug. He loved kids, but generally speaking, I would not recommend them for children. They are very prone to leg fractures.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh such beautiful furkids.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, everyone has such beautiful babies. I've posted these before, but here they are again.  

1st Romeo, my cream standard male
2nd Brandy, my apricot standard female
3rd, Tinkerbelle my calico persian


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I tried twice to upload some photos of Rumor but I got error messages each time. I'll try tomorrow. In the meantime, I love looking at everyone's photos of their other "kids".


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally got two of the photos to upload. The third one still wouldn't work.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

GORGEOUS furbabies everyone.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

great thread  For those of you with shelties are the ears suppose to be down or up?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Susan, Rumor is beautiful. Goodness she's looking so healthy and svelte! I posted earlier, but something happened and it's not there, so here I go again. The first is Buddy, my Brazilian rescue Maltese and Mr. Spice, my alley cat who wasn't too thrilled that I brought home a puppy. LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Look at Romeo! He is a pretty handsome guy!:whoo:
Brandy has a beautiful apricot coloring! I love it! I must say,I've never seen a calico persian cat before! What a cute,cranky looking face! I love the dark little goutee!:becky:

Susan---Rumor is gorgeous!!! She is so pretty! I hope Vin fills out alittle more as he ages too---but funny enough,I have a shot like that of Vinnie too! He was begging for food! I think Vinnie would fall in love with Miss Rumor given the chance!

Amanda--I'm not exactly sure what the standard calls for as far as tipped ears go in the shelties--but everyone I've ever seen on tv in shows etc. has had the ears tipped,though not as severe as Vin's. You do see them both ways,and in fact my first sheltie,Sparky had the prick ears. I like the tipped better myself......

Buddy is very handsome Lisa! I love how his little eyes shine back at ya! Spice is a cat that looks like my Jasper!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie - Romeo, Brandy and Tinker thank you for the compliments. 

I just love our forum furbabies Hav and non-Hav. I vote for more pictures!! :biggrin1:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*compliments...*

Julie, your dog has the most gorgeous coat. Does it require much upkeep?

JAS - what does the groomer do that we can't do on our own. I think their blow dryer is a lot harder and straightens out the coat. I notice that too when I do my own havanese. What is it that they do?


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

This is our 95 lb. lab/golden retriever mix, Kai. She will be 11 on Monday! Kai has always had severe allergies and yeast problems, but she seems to be better now than ever! This picture is from a few years ago, so I'll have to update later...

I love everyone else's non-Hav furbabies!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

This is a great thread! I'm loving seeing all the GORGEOUS furbabies! I want to name them off, but I'll forget someone for sure. Not only stunning furbabies, but great photographers in this group as well. I think this forum is the best illustrated on the web!

Here's my other furbaby, Ruby. She's between 3.5 and 4 lb's these days. 3 years old. Ollie adores her, she loves him too....usually.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, what a wonderful idea for a new thread!! I am loving everyone's photos!
Vinnie is beautiful - you have a knack for picking the most photogenic pets! 

Karen, can I ask you about your ragdoll cats? Are they very affectionate/cuddleable? They look gorgeous!

Susan, we are all anxious to see photos of Rumor with your girls! :wink:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> For those of you with shelties are the ears suppose to be down or up?


Oh, Oh, I know this...... :biggrin1: The ears are supposed to be tipped down!!! 
I learned that some breeders will glue the ears when the dogs are puppies to MAKE them tip down. Rumor's breeder said Rumor's ears have always tipped naturally. In fact, she said if it weren't for the fact that Rumor is a little high in the rear she could have been a show girl. It's nice to hear that, but frankly, just like with my Havs, it makes not one bit of difference to me. 
Lisa, she's down to about 30 lbs now. Only about 4 more to go before she hits her ideal weight!! That's down from probably 40+ lbs a few months ago. Now, if only I could make myself lose 10!
Julie, too bad we don't live closer to each other. I know Rumor would love someone her own size to play with though she does like playing with the Havs and is very gentle with them.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Susan, we are all anxious to see photos of Rumor with your girls!


Me too Jane. If I can somehow align the planets so that all three dogs are in the same place at the same time and sitting still, I willl take their picture together.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

This is for you. Yes I have more of the other girls and yes, I do indeed love my new camera. Here's a soulful Cagney taken today.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Geri - I love Cagney's new picture and the camera is fabulous.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:whoo: Great job Geri! :whoo: Cagney looks great and your new camera must be adapting to your hands well:becky: They look fabulous girl!!!!

I loved seeing Ruby. She is such a cutie and shiny black! The picture in her little outfit is adorable! That's quite a few in the background too----you must of been really really high!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Kai! arty:

95 lbs. is a BIG dog!!! She looks like a very gentle soul:hug: Please give her a belly rub from me for her birthday!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have 3 cats that I posted on another thread. The other night my black cat, Pepper came home with a shadow - A teeny gray kitten. I put a little food out for it, it ate the food and hasn't been back since.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Me too Jane. If I can somehow align the planets so that all three dpgs are in the same place at the same time and sitting still, I willl take their picture together.


Yeah, I guess aligning the planets would be easier! LOL


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Julie.....we are going to be out of town on her birthday, so I will have to let the girls who are staying here know to treat her to a few more belly rubs than normal! You are right, she is a gentle soul, very loving and loyal. She's pretty spry to an old gal and occassionally wants to play with Doc and Izzy....of course, they are scared to death that she might trample them, so they kind of hide when she gets in her frisky mood!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Riki and the hamster*

This is Riki trying desperately to "meet and greet" Alana's hamster, Oreo. He is more than curious, and i have been told that he would probably grab it and shake it right away...which wouldn't be pretty.

We also have a senior cat, Dante, who is 18. Never bothered with the hamster...Daisy could care less.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This thread gets more and more fun! I just love the pics of everyone furkids!

Jane, my cats are loving on their terms, not like a dog. Abbie is a princess and is a sweetheart when she wants love. She is quite the little prissy thing. Jake is a doll and he is the more mellow of the two. He is a lot of fun and he plays well with Bradyl. Abbie usually just screams for me to rescue her when Brady is messing with her. Mine are scaredy cats and hide from strangers. I don't believe most ragdolls are that way. Most I have met are very outgoing.

My mom has 2 burmese and they have the most spectacular personalities. They are truly dogs in cat's bodies.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda that is cute and clever of Riki to find a way to watch Oreo!:laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are a few more photos---There are a couple photos of Vinnie(notice how he sits and begs and looks like Rumor's photo).There are a couple photos showing Jasper our cat and Quincy. Quincy simply adores Jasper and gets all up in his face and excited when he sees him-----Jasper tolerates him,but always looks at him like he's crazy!ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm just mad about Vinny*

What a beautiful dog...do they play, the two dogs?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes! Vinnie and Quincy play all the time! Vinnie really is into fetch(I think he was meant to be a retriever),but Quincy never returns with the toy. They both run to get it--Vinnie herds Quincy away or if Quincy gets it first,Vinnie will grab on and get the toy,pulling Quincy too,trying to make Quincy bring it back! It's the funniest thing! Another thing they do is Quincy RLH and Vinnie chases.....catching Quincy by his hair(that's why Quincy gets trimmed,from breakage).....but my favorite is Vinnie has what I call his "pants"(long hair on the back of his back legs/butt area)and Vinnie will stick out his leg/pants and kinda like tell Quincy to grab ahold---then Vinnie runs pulling Quincy like a caboose! It's the wierest thing and cute as can be to watch! They also wrestle. Vinnie lays on the floor and Quincy barks and happy growls jumping over Vinnie like leap frog! Vinnie has a bad leg and Quincy has really benefited Vinnie as well as us. He has kept Vinnie active and playful. It's a win all around!:thumb:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Vinnie will stick out his leg/pants and kinda like tell Quincy to grab ahold---then Vinnie runs pulling Quincy like a caboose!


I'd love to see a video of that!! Crazy!

I just love your beautiful white-chested crew!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*video please!*

Video must have, must see. I'm still laughing thinking of it. Too funny.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If I can figure out how to do it,I'll gladly take some video! I'll probably have to call in my oldest boy to find out if I can!ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What adorable furbabies everyone has. I love Ruby! I'd love a lil' "taco bell" dog, once my kids are all grown. 

Some new of Bodie from today. It rained today, so he kept ringing the bell to go outside and lounge out on the back patio. He cracks me up.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness Bodie is so handsome! I can't get over all his coloring! Wow----I still can hardly believe how you scored with him! What a hunk!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Brodie is gorgeous and I agree about his coloring I love the way the red and black are mixed in. (BTW his body proportions makes me think TT now)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow is Bodie one handsome guy. I agree, I can't believe how well you scored with him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!! Everyone's babies are so adorable.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Julie - you know I always thought that Vincent is gorgeous, but this dog just gets better looking with age!!! Your kitty Jasper is so handsome, I think if I ever get another cat it will be a short haired one. That way it will be one less animal to brush. 

Tritia - Bodie is just too adorable!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

You guys have seen these already, but these are our non-havs:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great photos of your fur family Kim!:clap2:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love love love this thread! Love the pics. Wish I could add some... boo hoo hoo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy-----I'd love to see some pictures of Posh!hoto::thumb:
Or how about those chickens????


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Julie, my 9 yr old just walked by as I was on the first page of this thread again. "ohh..can we get a dog like that next time??"

it was your Vinnie. He knows a beautiful dog, when he sees one


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a great thread. What beautiful animals. I love the Shelties, Ruby with her bling bling, the names & looks of Cagney & Lacey....so many to name! I've considered adding a cat to the family - I've never had one - these shots are such a beautiful variety of happy, healthy ones! 

I know I pass Cody off as "looks like a Hav, walks like a Hav, acts like a Hav" but here's Cody Cuddler Coton.

I let him play off leash, for the first time, in the park with some neighborhood dogs today. I was a nervous wreck, he had a great time - running through puddles, wrestling with the big dogs, playing chase.... (these are older pictures but the first two are how he looked today - tough to get mad when that face is looking back at you).


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

cody is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> Amy-----I'd love to see some pictures of Posh!hoto::thumb:
> Or how about those chickens????


okay, julie hint taken. i'd better get my arse in gear!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm just loving this thread! What a great idea Julie! They are all so beautiful!

Tricia, I especially love that first b/w shot! 

Jill, don't forget "if it flashes pad like a Hav..." 

All the beautiful cat pictures have made me miss my kitties.

I'll find some pictures of Lilybean and Winnie the Pooh(per) tomorrow.
Thanks everyone for posting!

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Julie, my 9 yr old just walked by as I was on the first page of this thread again. "ohh..can we get a dog like that next time??"
> 
> it was your Vinnie. He knows a beautiful dog, when he sees one


Hugs to your 9yr. old!:wink: 
Thank you that's very sweet!:kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cody is cute! I love your pictures Jill!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love the Cody shots, the soulful one, the hav look alike one and most of all the one in flight. They are all such a joy. Love this thread.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I am sooo enjoying this thread! I need to check in more often so I can comment as the pictures go up. By the time I check back in there are 4 pages more and too many to name. I have to say Bodie just gets better looking every day and oh my goodness, that Vincent is so gorgeous! And Cody should not be allowed on this thread, Jill, as he is officially an honorary hav!  (of course, I love to see pictures of darling Cody in ANY thread...that "bunny" shot cracks me up!)
And oh, the beautiful kitties and that stunning poodle! Oh...see what I mean? Too many gorgeous pets. I LOVE them all! This thread rocks!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love, love, love ALL the pictures. My oh my, these furbabies are all beautiful. I love the stories of how they play together. I told DH that poor little Cicero doesn't have a friend to play with so I will just go to PetSmart and get a bird, a lizzard, or a snake so he will have someone to chase. From the look on his face, I think I just got a little closer to getting a new furbaby in the future. Now if I tell him all they have are snakes, I might get a baby by Aug. ound: Keep posting everyone. Julie, this was a very bright idea you had!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What beautiful pets!! the photos posted are just lovely. Honestly, that Bodie is drop dead handsome! I could say that about all the pets posted here, though! LOVE the photos..... keep 'em coming.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I just saw this thread and though I'd show off some of my babies. 
First my kitty Diesel (a 2 year old Persian mix)
Copper, my 7 year old chocolate lab
My daughter's rats (Tinkerbell, Trixie, Pip and Squeak)
My other kitty Tucker (a 1 1/2 year old Ragdoll) 
Not pictured...My russian tortoise Dax and our bunny Stitch


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

*Linus's family*

Here are some of Linus's family. Luke is his dog bro, but the cat in a Santa disguise is our mentally delayed cat (not just in my opinion, but actually mentally retarded). He loves to steal things. We find all sorts of things in his bed. If you are curious, he is a cat with little coordination. You cannot put him down without actually placing him on the ground--he is one cat that does not land on his feet. Boy, he is really good at opening things though! :frusty:

Karen


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Eva...isn't your new pup's name Todd? I think I remember that from somewhere...Copper and Todd, like from the Fox and the Hound. I love that movie!!! We just got the record from my inlaws who were cleaning out their garage. My kids love it, and I swear I played it on my Fisher Price record player once upon a time. We now have an lp player that will connect to our computer. It's fun for the kids to see and listen to an actual record.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: great pictures of your furry crew Eva! I'm going to have to show my daughter your daughter's rats. Lacy(my daughter) has a rat named Chantilly. We really quite like her alot...she's clean and cute. I love the markings/light colors of yours however.The kitties are very pretty,but I'm takin with Tucker! He has a beautiful face! He almost doesn't even look real!

Karen--that is a great picture of Luke! He sure has a striking face! :clap2: Great job! Your silly cat is just trying to entertain you!ound: He looks so sleek and shiny like he's trying to be an undercover spy!:spy:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep, Copper and Todd. Lol
The kids thought that the new puppy looked like a little fox and convinced me that Todd was the only name that would work for him. My DH calls him Peanut though 
Thanks for the compliments on my furbabies. I swear that I take as many pictures of them as I do my kids. 
The rats are AWESOME pets. We call them little puppies because they act just like a litter of pups. They are really clean and love to snuggle with their people. I bring them places with me a lot and they've changed many peoples opinions of rats. 
Tucker was about 8 months old when that picture was taken. He is about twice that size now and his coat is much fuller. 
I'll try to take a new pic to show you. He's been in hiding most of the time since the puppy came home. He's not fond of change. :bolt:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What cuties everyone has!
And thanks for the compliments on Bodie 

Eva, your rats are soooooo cute!!! We had rats a couple yrs ago. They really were GREAT pets. Litter box trained, would fetch little balls. Unfortunately for us, they gave us ringworm uke: My older boys had it on their shoulders (from carrying them around), and I had it all over my hands and shoulders. Dh didn't have anything, as he never touched them, lol. Nor did my little guys.
We spent tons of money and time treating that. Then they got mites..ugh!! 
So, dh says no more rats for us. But, I'd love to try them again. And I LOVE the dumbo rats!!!! I almost bought a pair of hairless dumbos a couple months ago. But, chickened out.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Tritia...How awful that you all got ringworm! 
I used to work in a day care center and there was an outbreak of ringworm in one of the classrooms once. It took forever to get rid of. 
I was a little grossed out with the idea of rats as pets before we brought these girls home but when we went to the breeder's house to pick them up I fell in love! 
We originally only had two (Tinkerbell and Trixie...the two in the front of the picture) but I liked them so much that I decided that we needed two more and so Pip and Squeak are actually "my" babies but my daughter thinks that they should all be hers..lol


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Eva, I've got pics on my other computer. I'll have dh help me get onto this one tonight. And I'll post some pics for you of our ratties  That, and the rat mansion dh built for them, lol.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Everybody's furkids are great!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This is Coopers furry sister Lily, a Bichon-Schnauzer mix and Winston, or as I like to call him, Winnie the Pooh(per), our rescue Maltese.

Beverly


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I love seeing everyone's other fur kids! What a wonderful thread!

Beverly, it is great to finally see closeups of your "others"!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

WOW! Your pictures are great Beverly! Winnie the pooper has such a sweet face!:kiss:

Is Lily a daddy's girl?:ear:


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

*My furry family*

I may have mentioned that I have 2 elderly Yorkies here along with my Havanese. Copper is eleven and Happy is nine. Copper is what we call a Jumbo Shrimp since he turned out so large. Mostly was my late husband's pal.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Keep these wonderful photos coming! I just love how most of us are multiple pet lovers....one is just not enough!

Alas, Cazzie is an only doggie for the present but I look back on the happy days when we had a full house - 4 kids, 2 GRs, 1 mini doxie and a coal black kitty -what a riot! (We had a parrot at onetime as well!)

Suzy AKA Sue


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Great thread idea Julie, Vinnie is beautiful!!!!! Lots of wonderful pictures of all he "other" fur babies.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's Axl my almost 10 year old lab. She's a big girl at 80lbs. This is her and Simon on his first day home. She is so sweet with the boys. Although she did let out a little growl the other day when Simon bit down on her tail with those sharp baby teeth. Ouch. Simon quickly got the message. Her favorite toy is any ball that she can get anyone to throw, over and over and over again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy I had to laugh at your "jumbo shrimp" comment!ound:

Your older yorkies look great!

Paige-Love Axl! I think Vinnie would adore her! He loves to retrieve and have you throw balls or toys for him over and over and over. Cute picture with Axl and Simon:thumb: Simon looks so small!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Julie, I just love this thread! Everyone's furbabies are so beautiful! Lily DOES love snuggling on her dad's lap, but Winnie has really captured Jim's heart. If only he could teach him how to "fetch" to help burn off some of that energy!

Beverly


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't shared a photo of my cat, Cali. Here she is. Not my favorite photo of her but I couldn't find the one I like. She's a 10 year old Calico. She puts up with a lot from the dogs, bless her heart. She and her littermates were found tossed in a garbage bin by someone in the town we lived in 10 years ago. A local pet store agreed to help the foster mom find them homes. DH and I stopped in for dog food shortly after losing our first cat from old age and the rest is history.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a pretty thing Cali is! She looks so dignified----I can not imagine her being tossed in a garbage bin. How sad. I'm so glad you gave her a good home!:hug:


----------



## arampino (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Guys here asre all our fur babies!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ashley-
I'm glad you posted your other fur buddies! You have a yorkie too! It's cute to see them snuggled together.

Love the ferrets! My daughter has wanted one for quite a few years....they have the cutest little faces!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh my everyone, I am loving this thread. Susan I adore Cali - does she hide during play dates? My poor guy refused to stay in when we moved. I know you are to keep them in for at least a week so their "radar" gets reset and the poor guy couldn't stand being cooped up with the dogs and tore through a screen the first night - luckily he stays just a few houses away during the day and comes home at night. But I thought he was a gonner for sure.

I have a question about ferrets - can you have cats with them or are they enemies?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ashley, cute fur family you have! Ferrets are adorable.
Lisa, yes, Cali retreats to den (aka her room) during play dates. She's no dummy!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

I love seeing the photos of your other furchildren!

I tend to forget that people have other pets in their homes besides Havanese unless they mention them frequently :biggrin1:, I give you guys a lot of credit for maintaining all of your pets so beautifully, I have my hands full with just two Hav boys!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh, I love all the pics ! Axl is such a sweet dear and so patient with all those Havs you've got.

Here are the felines in the family. Mozart, the long haired gray, is no longer with us, but was our favorite pussycat. He acted just like a dog. lol We didn't have him nearly long enough (he drowned in a neighbor's pool at 3 yrs.).

Shadow, is our little black boy and a troublemaker that we adore. He climbs everywhere and howls like mad. There he is as a 3 mht. old kitty, peeking out from behind a bag.

Gigi, our brown tabby, is our oldest at 8 yrs. and has never liked any new addition we've brought to the family. She is Queen Biatch around here and sticks to the basement, coming up for air when she's hungry. She growls, hisses and stays to herself and just can't understand why we even need to add more furbabies to the household! :suspicious: She's petite, but has a fat tummy because she refuses to go through the "dogs' territory" to go outdoors. sigh......


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Marj - your cats are beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear about the one that drowned so young. That must have been heart breaking.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj,
What cute kitties! :whoo: 
Sorry to read about the long haired gray,Mozart. That is so sad. I hope your neighbors have a cover or something now over the pool. Geez.....

The little black kitty looks ornary--:laugh:

Gigi--that is so funny how you describe her! I love her face! She reminds me of Jasper,except for personality! Jasper wants to be a dog....he acts like a dog too. He's a goof!

Great Pictures Marj!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*My Big Girls!!!*

Here are some pics of my Lab Lizzie which is 13 years young!!! She is soo good with the little ones. She will put them in there place when they need to be. She is my sweet lap dog..all 65lbs!!
This is my cocker spainiel Ginger. She is 10 years young. She is such a daddy's girl let me tell ya. She is a sweetie though. Love them too pieces!! 
I have enjoyed all the pics of everyone's fur family. :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When speaking of other fur kids, I dare not leave out Felix, my DS and DIL's cat. He lived with me for about eight months a few years ago and we developed such an incredible bond that I cried like a baby when he went home. Every time I see him he snuggles up on or against my lap and settles in for a nap. Everyone is afraid of this cat (aside from the immediate family), he's a hisser and swatter to other people.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Meg,
Your pictures of Lizzie and Ginger are fabulous! You must be sporting a new camera??? Either way-----they're super! I love Lizzie's sweet face. When dogs get older,they just get a sweetness in their expression/eyes that I love!

Ginger looks alot like my Mom's cocker Beau! I see close up she has more apricot,but she could sure double as a sister! 


Geri---
Love the picture of your son and that shiny black cat! Love his name too! Growing up we used to sometimes watch "Felix the cat,the wonderful,wonderful cat--whenever he gets in a fix,he reaches into his bag of tricks" ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Geri---
> Love the picture of your son and that shiny black cat! Love his name too! Growing up we used to sometimes watch "Felix the cat,the wonderful,wonderful cat--whenever he gets in a fix,he reaches into his bag of tricks" ound:


My son looks comatose in that picture, which was well deserved. They just moved last week and had all of a week to pack up and make the move. I couldn't have done it.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

OK Ashley I must know about your Yorkie. I have 2 of them. Love the breed.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh boy Geri your son deserves to be tired - it took me three weeks to pack and once I got to the new house I've only now begun to make a real dent in the boxes. And I adore Bailey's new "sexy" puppy signature shot!

Megan, Lizzie and Ginger are beautiful. What fun!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, can't you just put that thing away.......I'm must trying to sleep here.....


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great pictures Judy!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> Great pictures Judy!!!!


Ditto


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Judy, I must have missed that you have a Lab too. what a beauty


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Judy, love those pictures. Yep. He is definitely toleratling you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Here is Henry's big brother, Bruin. He was 3 already when Henry came home as a puppy. Bruin was so good and helpful when Henry was so tiny. 

They are very affectionate with each other and keep each other company.
Telling secrets, planning hi-jinx, the usual brother stuff.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Julie said:


> Here are a few more photos---There are a couple photos of Vinnie(notice how he sits and begs and looks like Rumor's photo).There are a couple photos showing Jasper our cat and Quincy. Quincy simply adores Jasper and gets all up in his face and excited when he sees him-----Jasper tolerates him,but always looks at him like he's crazy!ound:


You've got a beautiful fur-baby family there!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: These are fabulous pictures!:clap2:

Judy I love the soulful look in your lab's eyes!

Bruin is very handsome! He looks like a bigger fancier Jasper.(our cat).
Does Bruin get real thin in the summer? Jasper does and then he gets nice and "meaty" in the winter. I wish he didn't lose so much weight in the summer. He looks like we never feed him!ound:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Bruin weighs 25 pounds. He's a big cat and was a big kitten - so were his 2 brothers who I also rescued and found homes.
If I try to put him on a diet, he'll nip at my leg til I give him food.

Does Jasper go outdoors? I think that is what is missing from Bruin's life, climbing trees, hunting, prowling.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes----Jasper is both in and outdoors. He loves catching an occasional bird and grasshopper attacking etc.ound:

He is a goof ball----but we love him.

25 lbs.? GEEZ WHIZ! That's a big awesome cat! :thumb: I think he looks super cool!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! 25 lbs is huge! I'm sitting here holding my 7.5 lb Izzy and wondering how I'd ever be able to hold a 25 lb cat! I guess I'd be feeding him too if it meant I wouldn't get bit!

Kai is our 11 year old mostly lab/retriever mix.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

This my daughter with our cockatiel Gadget (who we found out later is really a Gidget!) and Baby, a ChiLlapso who we dog sit from time to time. Baby is pretty good with Gadget. But Sophie....!!!!! She wants to eat the bird, or at least get her tail feathers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops! Your photos don't show. Can you try again?


----------

